# Is Cobone legit?



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anyone used Cobone before? If so, have you guys had any issues with them? 
I have used them three times and all three times they have given me problems.

I first bought a paintball voucher from them and I could not use it since I traveled out of town. I was told by the retailer that they would extend the voucher expiration date as long as Cobone was willing to extend it... I called Cobone and asked, but they never responded back to me... initially, I thought the retailer was messing with me, so I said screw it and lost the money...

The second time, some of us bought a yacht voucher that was never used because the retailer misrepresented himself. We called him directly and asked about times he/we could go out and what we can and can't do on the boat, he gave us the answers we wanted to hear so we purchased the voucher. After the purchase, the times we wanted to go were never available, when we compromised and scheduled different times, they were always called off due to 'coast guard warnings' and other issues. A *month *after the purchase and fighting with Cobone, we were able to get our money back.

This last time, I saw they had a voucher for a suit. I bought it and went to go get measured and was told that the voucher I had was invalid. I called Cobone and complained and they said that they never issued me a voucher. I forwarded the voucher they sent me and then they tell me that there was a issue with my payment so I need to send them my credit card statement showing that the Cobone payment was made. I was irritated by this since issuing a voucher should be proof that the payment went through, but I sent them the credit card statement. Now I am trying to call them and they are not answering the phones and/or the emails I send them. 
I am thinking this is straight up theft and should lodge a Police Report, thoughts?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I stopped using Cobone, Groupon, GoNabit and all of those sites a while back.

Most of the time, the end retailer would try and get out of offering the services to the value of the voucher, only what you had actually paid.

I bought one for a full car service for my Range Rover (out of warranty so screw Al Tayer) for 999 Dhs, with a value of 2400 Dhs.

Imagine my surprise when I went to collect my car that they charged me for all of the consumables used (oil, washer fluid, etc) and they said that the voucher only covered labour charges. In the end, I ended up paying more than it would have cost me at the main dealer. not only that, the garage cloned my credit card (it was either them or Spinneys...) so had to get it cancelled.

Cobone didn't want to know of course.

I've also done the suit thing twice, with 2 different retailers, both times I was unhappy with the service, the 2nd one, it took me 4 months to get the suit as it should have been. When they gave it back to me for the 3rd time the day before I was due to fly, I threw it in my suitcase, and when I arrived in Sweden for an important business meeting, realised it still had all the buttons missing from the jacket. The shop couldn't care less, after all, I hadn't paid the going rate so why should I get a decent service?

In the end, I decided if I ever want to buy something, I'll just pay the going rate rather than pay less for a sub-standard product.

Companies should use the likes of Cobone to promote their products and attract new customers, but out of the several occasions I used Cobone vouchers, all it has done is expose companies that I should avoid like the plague.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Used their service multiple times and never had to complain, hotel stay, massage and hair care for my wife, bowling, etc.... it was pretty straightforward and had never been disappointed.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I am just waiting to hear from them.... their website says that they will respond within 3 days of getting your message. It has been 10 days.

I think I am going to be like Gavtek and just avoid these online coupon sites (especially for larger purchases).... maybe a few dinners/lunches will be okay, but just have had bad luck with these sites.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I have bought many spa vouchers from them and never had any issues. Once I bought one from a spa attended by some rude russian women so I called Cobone and told them I was not going to be using the voucher and to please cancel it. They refunded the full amount of the voucher to my credit card, no questions asked. I was quite surprised really!


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

I have used the brunch vouchers a number of times and have never had a issues,so maybe I will just stick with brunches.

Cabone and the rest could be like a lot of companies here,they start off great then turn terrible after they start getting popular.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

They finally fixed the issue and I think I am good, but still will avoid them in the future for sizable purchases.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> .
> I bought one for a full car service for my Range Rover (out of warranty so screw Al Tayer) for 999 Dhs, with a value of 2400 Dhs.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when I went to collect my car that they charged me for all of the consumables used (oil, washer fluid, etc) and they said that the voucher only covered labour charges. In the end, I ended up paying more than it would have cost me at the main dealer


Gavtek - I found a really good independent garage in Al Quoz who will do repairs and servicing for a fraction of the price the big dealers/garages charge and to a high standard, nightmare to find but well worth it, PM me if you need details!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers, but unless I have an old banger, I'll stick to the main dealer. When it came to selling the Range Rover, I had no end of hassle because one of the services wasn't done by the main dealer. I need to stick with the dealer to maintain the warranty on my new car anyway.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Cheers, but unless I have an old banger, I'll stick to the main dealer. When it came to selling the Range Rover, I had no end of hassle because one of the services wasn't done by the main dealer. I need to stick with the dealer to maintain the warranty on my new car anyway.


Only in Dubai do they trick you into thinking that all maintenance needs to be done by the dealer to maintain the warranty. I am pretty sure if anyone tried to sue any of the auto manufacturers if a dealership denied you warranty you would win since this has been fought in other countries before... but then again, this is the UAE, they will probably never allow the case to be heard (or allow foreign country precedence) thus perpetuating the greed of the stealership, er, I mean dealership.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I've never had an issue with them but I made sure to buy tiny things like kitsch cupcakes and a manicure/pedicure. I'm just too nervous to spend money on anything higher than that as I don't have the time or energy to fight for a refund. 

OT, I once had my rear wheel bearing and tyres replaced for a fraction of the cost the "dealership" quoted me. It was at some garage in al quoz run by British automechanics.


----------



## firoze (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes u r right INDOMLA. they dont care after their sales. Customer support is not good at all.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Been using them for years, never had a single issue =knocks on wood=

Manicure/pedicure/massage => all good.
Brunch => all good.
Dino Live => all good.
Movie premiere => all good.
Go-Kart => all good.

I have a friend who has been using them at least once a month for the yacht - fishing/drinking afternoon cruise, and never had a problem.


Groupon, on the other hand, my wife tried to use them a couple of weeks ago, with her new debit card, just received from the bank. The card had not been activated, so the purchase fell through (she could not get the final validation from the bank).

She wrote to Groupon to explain the situation, and requesting they cancel the purchase as she will not be wanting the item seeing how dificult the situation looked. As she is a cautious woman, she also deleted all credit card information from the site. She got a mail back within 3 hours saying thank you for your mail, we take note of your comments, etc.

3 days later, a mail from Groupon, saying "dear customer, your credit card n° 00000000000 - 000 expiring 01/01/2012 payment has been refused by the bank, therefore your purchase reference xxxx has not been confirmed. Please contact us quickly with your correct credit card information to ensure delivery, etc..."

She wrote back, copying her initial mail, and got the same automated response within 3 hours : "thank you for your mail, we take note of your comments, etc."


Conclusion : never leave your credit card info on these website. As much as possible, do use paypal or another alternative (and once removed from your account) mode of payment.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

These sites are only the facilitators for deals, it's not just here but worldwide there is a problem when the vendor/actual supplier doesn't meet their end the bargain.

Yes, it's up to the website to veto who they work with but ultimately it's like complaining to The Entertainer because your chips were cold.


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

I was thinking if someone has to discount 50% or more to sell their stuff, then their stuff musn't be worth that much in the first place....what worries me about the deals I have seen on websites based in UAE is when they give you over 50-70% off for Dental Treatment.....and people buying them in droves....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There was a cracking deal this morning http://www.cobone.com/deals/dubai/v...ae-job-hunting&utm_campaign=relay-20120713-en

For AED 75 you can send your CV out all over the world with just a click of your mouse.


----------



## bening (Nov 28, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> I have bought many spa vouchers from them and never had any issues. Once I bought one from a spa attended by some rude russian women so I called Cobone and told them I was not going to be using the voucher and to please cancel it. They refunded the full amount of the voucher to my credit card, no questions asked. I was quite surprised really!




I never had a bad experience with spa vouchers from cobone too, until one salon owner, Indian lady, she made me so feel pity on myself. I bought a spa voucher from cobone for her salon few months ago and tried to call them to make reservation, our time never met due to my activity and their rush hour until i had to leave for vacation. They told me to call after i come back from vacation and set an appointment. As soon as i came back i called them and tried to explain my situation. and the lady was irritated saying that she never told that they are fully booked, rush and so on. And she was telling me that i am making a story and dont want to continue the conversation with me. Cobone, do something. Why should they exagorate the topic that should not be the main topic?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I think many of these sites are the same, notoriously difficult to get hold of if there's an issue. Personally speaking I only ever buy the vouchers if it's for reputable, well known companies/hotels/services, otherwise the rest would be well to be avoided I think.

Only ever done dinner deals but never had any issues with those.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

As a quick update on the level of involvement with the likes of them.

I just came back from a 5 day holiday booked through Cobone for a little under 50% of the original price.
Not a glitch, and I am on the prowl for the next time this kind of deal comes up 
(obviously, up to everyone to do their due diligence on the destination to avoid ugly surprises).


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Lita_Rulez said:


> As a quick update on the level of involvement with the likes of them.
> 
> I just came back from a 5 day holiday booked through Cobone for a little under 50% of the original price.
> Not a glitch, and I am on the prowl for the next time this kind of deal comes up
> (obviously, up to everyone to do their due diligence on the destination to avoid ugly surprises).


That's really good to know. Had a few friends take advantage of the holidays and they've all said it's been very good.


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

we have bought only restaurant deals vouchers and there has been no problems... maybe product deals have issues... this trend is fairly new in Dubai.. mayb with time they'll become better at it...


----------



## Starberry (Nov 19, 2012)

Bought an iPhone and macbook from them - no problems at all!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Lita_Rulez said:


> As a quick update on the level of involvement with the likes of them.
> 
> I just came back from a 5 day holiday booked through Cobone for a little under 50% of the original price.
> Not a glitch, and I am on the prowl for the next time this kind of deal comes up
> (obviously, up to everyone to do their due diligence on the destination to avoid ugly surprises).


Some of the deals are quite tempting. Is there anything in particular to watch out for when taking such travel deals?


----------



## Kboo (May 19, 2012)

I am facing a situation with Sukar. 
I placed an order for some art items and asked for COD. They still haven't shipped my items. Its been more than 3 weeks and I am trying to get in touch with them but no responses to mail/ telephone/ toll free. I am fed up and want to cancel.
Any suggestions !


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't know what any of that is but if you haven't paid anything, then simply do nothing and reject delivery if it ever appears.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sukar and MarkaVIP are "bargain" sites for luxury high quality items. So far every time I receive and email with an offer from them, check it as soon as I get it, go to the site, somehow the items I want are always gone. Usually the items are electronics, phones so the best deals are always sold out (if they were ever on sale to begin with!). The other deals I find are no different or even more expensive than most sites like souq.com. Never bought from Sukar or Marka because of that and probably never will!

I've had varied dealings with those coupon/deal sites. I've had a car grooming/oil change deal with cobone, figured I would save it for when I need it since the offer was valid for a whole year. When I came to call the car company up, found out they were "shifting businesses" so could not get the car serviced soon enough. Later found out the company was sending others to a "sister company" that only did half the work. A friend got his car sent there, his car was only half done, he complained and the sister company told him the other company is closed for good despite the owner insisting they're just moving.

He ended up complaining to Cobone and with my complaint we got refunds.

Boat trip voucher had a similar issue too. Wanted an earlier trip, all booked. So booked for a trip 2-3 months away. Day of trip, canceled due to weather, booked again for 3 months later. A few days before it my friend finds out the boat company is "shifting" but the truth was the owners left the country. Complained to Cobone but this time they refunded the money on the spot.

Had a few good offers though, a Ramadan buffet with shisha, a few decent meals here and there but nothing big.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

rsinner said:


> Some of the deals are quite tempting. Is there anything in particular to watch out for when taking such travel deals?


Well, it's just advanced common sense, really. It applies for booking through Cobone and friends as well as for booking a trip through a travel agency. Rule number one, if it seems too good to be true, it probably is.









For me, three things to work out before you commit.

1. As any holiday your are looking into, look into the place your are going to end up in. See if is is a reputable place that has been in business for years and has glowing endorsements from past customers, or if it is the new kid on the block that opened 2 weeks ago. You may decide to take your chance either way, but at least you know what you are walking into.

2. Do check what the actual rates are for booking without the provider (be it cobone or a travel agent). Sometimes, the "amazing 50% off" offer is actually a 60% off from the service provider if you go direct. Sometimes it's the real deal only through the agent/Cobone. I'd rather know.

3. Check the small prints of the offer. Limit of Validity, terms of particular application, habits/reputation of the service provider. (for instance, you often see the 90% off of Sunglasses offer. Small print reads "AED 40 voucher worth AED 400, redeemable on purchases of minimum AED 4,000". It's not 90%, it's actually 9% and only if you buy very expensive glasses... Some trips are only valid if you book between this date and this date, are not exchangeable, not refundable, and unfortunately, there is no room available at these dates...)


Overall, don't get caught up in it because it looks good, and think it through.









You won't be 100% risk free, but you'll have more peace of mind.



On a side note, during the Holiday, we met people from Abu Dhabi who had purchased theirs through Living Social months ago. Now most of you may know that Liviing Social does not exist anymore. Their voucher was still honored by the resort. It's not a guarantee that all vouchers bought from a company that goes under will always be honored, but it is still a positive sign in my books.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Never had anything but good dealings with GoNabit/Livingsocial. Bought my ramadan voucher off them just before they went belly up, good thing I used it before that happened but good to know they made sure their customers got their deals


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have had mixed experience as well.. most of the time it has been good but a once or twice the experience hasnt been great either however that has nothing to do with cobone/groupon rather the service provider ended up providing inferior quality service.. the experience i m talking about was with car tinting company located in alquoz.. the price on voucher was extremely a good bargain however the quality i received was nowhere close to satisfactory.. i have got 3m tinting on my other car and the difference is obvious. 

i have learnt my lesson.. u get what u pay for.. so if ur paying less then expect less than 100% as well.

While we are at it, i would also like to comment on souq.com.. i have had some very bad experiences on souq.. the item either never arrives and the souq would have charged credit card on day one and then after several follow ups .. they would do the refund but it would take weeks so ur money continues to stay blocked till then.. or the item delivered is of extremely low quality and in such cases u cant dispute either since u havent physically seen the product at the time of ordering so pictures can turn out to be extremely deceiving. but this applies to all online purchases i guess!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Lita_Rulez said:


> Well, it's just advanced common sense, really. It applies for booking through Cobone and friends as well as for booking a trip through a travel agency. Rule number one, if it seems too good to be true, it probably is.


Not sure what the icon is, but thanks a lot ! yes, would not book anywhere without reading up from tripadvisor, and trying to book the same hotel through expedia or booking.com ! I LOVE booking for trips (who doesn't !). thanks a lot


----------



## shah jee (Oct 5, 2012)

Lita_Rulez said:


> As a quick update on the level of involvement with the likes of them.
> 
> I just came back from a 5 day holiday booked through Cobone for a little under 50% of the original price.
> Not a glitch, and I am on the prowl for the next time this kind of deal comes up
> (obviously, up to everyone to do their due diligence on the destination to avoid ugly surprises).


What is Cobone?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

shah jee said:


> What is Cobone?


Let me google that for you


----------



## Shanley (Apr 29, 2012)

Its 1-1 for me at the moment, bought an expensivish deal that still hasnt been published and should have been on the 5th

Sent them an e-mail and got the whole three day response thing and still waiting for it (about a week ago)


----------

